# maybe this is dumb question...alot of toe out wen aired out



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

is there any way correcting this some? wen im aired out the front toe out alot and the front fenders rite by the fender basically sit on the tires while the top of the tires tuck...is it just nature of the beast or is there a fix for this?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Get an alignment at a lower regular drive height. That's all you can do


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

ok thanx...dont know why i didnt think of that to help it..hahah


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

bsA41.8T said:


> is there any way correcting this some? wen im aired out the front toe out alot and the front fenders rite by the fender basically sit on the tires while the top of the tires tuck...is it just nature of the beast or is there a fix for this?


That's because when you air out, you angle the lower control arms way past their design range and the bump steer (toe pattern) goes to toe out as the wheels move back to positive camber.

Just make sure you align the car at your chosen drive height. The slammed alignment is irrelevant as you can't even roll there!


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

ok thats wut i figured but i thought it couldnt hurt to ask

another question....on the a-arms where the ball joint slots are...is it better to have them all the way out or all the way in???

this is mk4 btw


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

bsA41.8T said:


> ok thats wut i figured but i thought it couldnt hurt to ask
> 
> another question....on the a-arms where the ball joint slots are...is it better to have them all the way out or all the way in???
> 
> this is mk4 btw


You lose negative camber after a certain point of lowering so with the Slam kit, pull them out al teh way for maximum negative camber and set toe at your ride height.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> Get an alignment at a lower regular drive height. That's all you can do


Exactly, if your aligned height is lower, you won't have as much toe out when you air it out .


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> You lose negative camber after a certain point of lowering so with the Slam kit, pull them out al teh way for maximum negative camber and set toe at your ride height.



How do you set the toe on front r32 suspension?


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

20thGTI12 said:


> How do you set the toe on front r32 suspension?


2x


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

20thGTI12 said:


> How do you set the toe on front r32 suspension?


Adjust the tie rods like any regular mk4?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Adjust the tie rods like any regular car?


fixed that for you. :laugh:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

lol, I was wondering the same thing. I got an alignment at my ride height but dam, it toes out quite a bit


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

well my question is what can you do when ur running a -5.5 camber in the back on an .:R when ur on ur lower drive height and ur fkn toe in the rear is at +1.. lol I have lower camber arms and just orderd upper ones to get my toe as close as possible to zero.. will c if that helps..


----------

